# Favorite multi-tool?



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

This week I've had two mechanical issues on the trail and had no tools and realized it's time to add a multi-tool as part of my riding gear. What do you recommend?

I realize you can't plan for everything but I'm looking for advice on a tool which will cover "most" issues.

TIA!


----------



## cwcole02 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the Crank Bothers Multi-19 and it works good though the chain breaker is hard to get a good grip on. Before that I had a cheap Spin Doctor 16 Multi-tool which also worked good. Topeak's Alien series is very nice, but might be overkill.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Crank Brothers Multi-19 feels great in the hand. I actually like their chain tool.

I also have a Lezyne tool. The width/length ratio is wrong. though. And the knife tends to want to sneak out and cut me if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Topeak Alien II. Used it plenty of times, no complaints, and has never failed me.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a park tools, two sides slide together, allen keys, screwdriver, chain tool, & tire levers....works well.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a Crank Bros Multi-17, which has more tools than my bike needs. I also keep a small Leatherman Squirt multitool in my bag, since there is really nothing that can substitute for a knife blade or scissors when you need them. It weighs about 55 grams. It also has tweezers for pulling thorns or cactus needles out of your tire (or body parts), a metal file, and a tiny screwdriver for tightening the little screw in your sunglasses.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

zerokoo149 said:


> I have a Topeak Alien II. Used it plenty of times, no complaints, and has never failed me.


+1 pliers is the only thing missing

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Topeak Alien

jummo


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I also carry a leatherman wave. 95% of rides it is not needed, but when you DO need it, it is very handy  I'd rather be prepared than have to walk my bike out....so annoying to walk a bike off the trails.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I looked at the alien but it was just too big to fit in my bike pack... unless I took out my spare tube! 

I ended up getting the crank bros. mulit-19. Now I just need a few spare chain links to carry with me and I should be MUCH more prepared for on-trail emergencies.

Shark.. I had to walk my bike out last week after a flat. I had a spare tube, however I only had a single small CO2 filler. I had already used some of it to try to add air to my tire thinking it was only low on air. Needless to say, it didn't have enough to fill my tube! It was a long, boring walk and cycling shoes SUCK to walk in!!

I now have a LARGE CO2 bottle, and new tires filled with Stans sealant.

Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Topeak Alien Deux. Has been an excellent tool.


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

mlevinson said:


> I now have a LARGE CO2 bottle, and new tires filled with Stans sealant.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input!


Get a decent pump instead.. it has unlimeted suplies of air.. so if you have seeping out, you can top up and keep riding till you get out... once you've used your co2... you walk..


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

mlevinson said:


> I now have a LARGE CO2 bottle, and new tires filled with Stans sealant.


I've also read that CO2 and Stan's don't mix well. Something about the CO2 breaking down the Stan's Sealant. Just something I read. You may want to research this and make your own decision.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Instead of an all in one multi tool, I prefer to put together my own set. Here's what I usually carry:

Topeak Mini 9: This is my favorite bike tool by far. The only thing I can fault it for lacking is a flat head screw driver, and even then I would only use it for prying things since my bike doesn't have flat head screws.

Topeak Super Chain Tool: Topeak's chain tools work better than the ones built into any other brands' multi tools because they actually let you get enough leverage on the tool and the screw. The only way I can get a Crankbrothers chain tool to work most of the time is to hold the tab with pliers, which I didn't used to carry (though I do now, see below).

Park 4-sided spoke wrench (SW-40): This is great to turn difficult spokes without stripping them. It's a bit slower to use than a normal 3-sided wrench, but it offers a big improvement in gripping power. It's not very heavy, so I don't mind carrying one of these, and it surely works better than the stamped sheet metal spoke wrenches most multi tools have.

Leatherman Freestyle CX: This is a recent addition to the tools I carry, just a knife and pliers. Any other tools I might need are covered by the above, and when I'm camping or at work I usually don't need any other tools either. The 154CM steel blade is extremely sharp and should hold an edge well. This is basically the same tool as the Skeletool CX, but without the screwdriver bits or bottle opener/carabiner clip.I can open a bottle with the pliers if I need to. Finally, don't be fooled by the marketing- the insert is actually plastic, NOT carbon. It was cheap enough that I don't really care, but if I had paid full price I would be kind of upset that they advertise it as carbon and it's no. As far as I know, the insert is mostly for aesthetic purposes, so this works just as well as a carbon one.

Freestyle CX: 128g
Mini 9: 92g
Chain Tool: 65g minus an allen key
Park Spoke wrench: 28g
Total: less than 313g, or not much more than an Alien ii.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

Laser4G63 said:


> I've also read that CO2 and Stan's don't mix well. Something about the CO2 breaking down the Stan's Sealant. Just something I read. You may want to research this and make your own decision.


The CO2 is just for emergencies to fill my spare tube. I recently replaced both tires and while removing them noticed that the stans was all dried out. If I had added more sealant I may have gotten away with the tear in the sidewall of my tire which made me walk... but maybe not.

I am considering a pump too. What small ones do you guys carry?


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

park multi tools are total crap. I tried using one of the allen wrenches on mine and it twisted up into a barber pole looking thing. They use such crappy metal on their multi tools. I love my crank bros tool paired with a leatherman.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

OP, great choice on the crank bros multi 17, its as good as they come...


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Couloirman said:


> park multi tools are total crap. I tried using one of the allen wrenches on mine and it twisted up into a barber pole looking thing. They use such crappy metal on their multi tools. I love my crank bros tool paired with a leatherman.


This. A pedal came loose on the trail today, and that little 8mm nipple that slips over the 6mm allen key shattered the second I put any torque on it. Luckily a riding buddy had a legitimate 8mm key I could borrow.

Needless to say, after owning that $28 Park IB-3 tool for 3 days, I'm shopping for another.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool Tool Tools Reviews


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Park Tool Rescue Wrench - MT-1C, the one that looks like a dogbone. I'm not a fan of the folding multi tools, a lot of times the metal feels weak and fragile. I carry this guy and a small adjustable wrench to handle anything. I've had it for a few years and still looks brand new.


----------



## motomech (May 17, 2010)

Fluidworks said:


> Park Tool Rescue Wrench - MT-1C, the one that looks like a dogbone. I'm not a fan of the folding multi tools, a lot of times the metal feels weak and fragile. I carry this guy and a small adjustable wrench to handle anything. I've had it for a few years and still looks brand new.


love that tool. Weighs nothing and it's stout.
I added a chain breaker out of a specialized all in one and I'm set.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

It's all about Topeak!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Trail Addict said:


> It's all about Topeak!


ya, i have to agree, I have had a few different ones and always go back the the Topeak Hexus. Have an Alien also but man is that thing huge!! My biggest problem with the Crank Bros is the whole tool it's self is kinda big/wide and the tools themselves are SO short that every time I've ever needed it the damn thing was bumping something, scratching the frame, or otherwise making the repair difficult. The Topeaks in general are narrower profile with a good bit longer tools making it easier to work with. Plus the chain tool is about the easiest to useof any I have tried. My Hexus just fell apart after hmmm like 8-10 yrs... ? (never checked the stupid nut holding it all together) time for a new one. :skep:


----------



## wake_100 (Aug 21, 2006)

what banks said. I use Cool Tool


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Topeak makes top notch products for sure.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Topeak makes top notch products for sure.


They do. I recently bought a topeak mini20 pro and was amazed when it arrived at how small it is, and how well it seems put together. Really a nice piece. My criteria being I wanted to carry a 10mm hex around easily... this was one of only very few multi-tools that had one.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say this is my favorite, but I didn't want to start a new thread for it. Just picked up a Park AWS-50 last week and it's pretty damn cool! I probably won't ever use it, but it's definitely neat to own.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Leatherman wave (my ride partner on every ride) and a descent bike multi-tool with allens, chain tool, torx, etc. Wrench force 4-size spoke nipple tool.
urmb


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

+1 for Topeak Hexus. It's compact and light, but has all the usual assortment of tools PLUS a pair of tire levers built into the frame, as well as some bonuses - chain hook is super handy when reconnecting a chain, torx bit is a plus, and the second 5mm allen built into one of the tire levers is super handy in the rare situation when you need two 5mm's, e.g. for some roadie brake calipers or for some FS shock linkages. 

I also have a Lezyne multitool that is absolutely beautiful. A very quality tool. But not as versatile as the Hexus. If I'm traveling light, the Hexus is one stop shop for everything. If I'm traveling heavy, throw a good plier multitool in too. My fav there is the Swiss Army multi-tool. It's a beautiful, beautiful workhorse.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

mtb143 said:


> +1 for Topeak Hexus. It's compact and light, but has all the usual assortment of tools PLUS a pair of tire levers built into the frame, as well as some bonuses - chain hook is super handy when reconnecting a chain, torx bit is a plus, *and the second 5mm allen built into one of the tire levers is super handy* in the rare situation when you need two 5mm's, e.g. for some roadie brake calipers or for some FS shock linkages.
> 
> I also have a Lezyne multitool that is absolutely beautiful. A very quality tool. But not as versatile as the Hexus. If I'm traveling light, the Hexus is one stop shop for everything. If I'm traveling heavy, throw a good plier multitool in too. My fav there is the Swiss Army multi-tool. It's a beautiful, beautiful workhorse.


just so ya know, that 5mm is actually there to be used with the chain tool.. as you can't use the regular 5mm without taking the whole tool apart  but ya.. it's handy and adds leverage in other areas


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

thomllama said:


> just so ya know, that 5mm is actually there to be used with the chain tool.. as you can't use the regular 5mm without taking the whole tool apart  but ya.. it's handy and adds leverage in other areas


Thanks, Captain Obvious ;-)


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

mtb143 said:


> thanks, captain obvious ;-)


lololool


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

m85476585 said:


> Leatherman Freestyle CX: This is a recent addition to the tools I carry, just a knife and pliers. Any other tools I might need are covered by the above, and when I'm camping or at work I usually don't need any other tools either. The 154CM steel blade is extremely sharp and should hold an edge well. This is basically the same tool as the Skeletool CX, but without the screwdriver bits or bottle opener/carabiner clip.I can open a bottle with the pliers if I need to. Finally, don't be fooled by the marketing- the insert is actually plastic, NOT carbon. It was cheap enough that I don't really care, but if I had paid full price I would be kind of upset that they advertise it as carbon and it's no. As far as I know, the insert is mostly for aesthetic purposes, so this works just as well as a carbon one.
> 
> Freestyle CX: 128g
> Mini 9: 92g
> ...


Awesome to see another guy using this.

My kit is a Crank Brothers MT19 multitool paired with a Leatherman Freestyle. The Freestyle is awesome since it's so lightweight and has the knife and pliers that the CB tool doesnt have. The CB tool is the only Crank Brothers product that I'll buy and I've owned a few of them over the years.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I carry a CB 19 some topeak tools that came in one of those under your seat bags w/tools a crescent wrench and a wide variety of screws, washers, and patches. 
I also carry at least 3 CO2 cartridges a 2OZ bottle of stans and I highly recommend a Genuine Inovations pump.

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...&cm_mmc=CJ-_-Affiliate-_-2470763-_-Affil_Item


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

used to be the topeak hexus 2. But the spoke wrenches are awful (about 1mm thick contact with spokes = stripped spoke nuts). Back to heavier Crankbrothers 19 MT for me.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I use this Bell/Walmart tool and it's saved my arse more than once. I've also used the chain tool trail side and it's worked well too. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bell-Spor...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n

Sent from the trails.


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

Crank brothers multi 17 or 19. Best multi tool ever.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

mtb143 said:


> +1 for Topeak Hexus. It's compact and light, but has all the usual assortment of tools PLUS a pair of tire levers built into the frame, as well as some bonuses - chain hook is super handy when reconnecting a chain, torx bit is a plus, and the second 5mm allen built into one of the tire levers is super handy in the rare situation when you need two 5mm's, e.g. for some roadie brake calipers or for some FS shock linkages.
> 
> I also have a Lezyne multitool that is absolutely beautiful. A very quality tool. But not as versatile as the Hexus. If I'm traveling light, the Hexus is one stop shop for everything. If I'm traveling heavy, throw a good plier multitool in too. My fav there is the Swiss Army multi-tool. It's a beautiful, beautiful workhorse.


+1 for Hexus 
that thing is amazing. It's the only tool that I carry.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

banks said:


> Cool Tool Tools Reviews


I have a few of this cool tools, my earliest one is from about 1989 and still works perfectly, I can not say the same about my "shop" park tool chain breakers that always break the pins (they suck)


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Buy Fix It Sticks bicycle multi tools

hands down the best I've ever used, and I've broken quite a few multi-tools.


----------



## rayfromtx (Dec 7, 2013)

lezyne has a carbon sided model that is the lightest multi-tool that includes a chainbreaker.
Lezyne Carbon 10 Multi-Tool | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife just bought me a Park MTB-3. I better not let her read this thread........Or should I?????????


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Bdabike said:


> My wife just bought me a Park MTB-3. I better not let her read this thread........Or should I?????????


naa,, honestly, the best bike tool? the one you never have to use


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent point thomllama


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

rallymaniac said:


> +1 for Hexus
> that thing is amazing. It's the only tool that I carry.


I'm a bit confused. One tire lever has the spoke wrench adjustments built into it plus that same tire lever has a different end piece, it's sort of sloted. The other tire lever looks like a normal tire lever. What's the sloted end piece for? I Google'd but I can't figure it out!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe you're talking about the spoke wrench


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

The slot hook thing is a hook so you can insert one tire lever (the one with the hook), lever it up, and then clip the slot thing to a spoke to hold it in place while you now have both hands free to hold your wheel and use the other tire lever (which doesn't have the hook because you rarely ever need to hook two tire levers simultaneously, although they are sometimes sold in sets of three...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

mtb143 said:


> The slot hook thing is a hook so you can insert one tire lever (the one with the hook), lever it up, and then clip the slot thing to a spoke to hold it in place while you now have both hands free to hold your wheel and use the other tire lever (which doesn't have the hook because you rarely ever need to hook two tire levers simultaneously, although they are sometimes sold in sets of three...


Ah....got it! Just so used to seeing a J-hook on the end of the lever that this threw me. Many thanks!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

manual for hexus 2 with list and basic how to of tool on it..

http://www.topeak.com/mediafiles/assets/763/file/1


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

My Google kung fu has let me down. I should have been able to find that link. Thanks!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a different multitool for each bike specific to its needs and type of riding.

My single speed is a belt drive so I don't need a chain break. 
Also usually ride it in places that I won't be more than a few miles from the car so I am traveling with only a saddle bag and water bottles so I need it to compact. The bike also does not need a lot of different tools to work on it.

I ended up with the Topeak Mini 9 Pro Carbon. It is small and also has 2 tire levers. $20 shipped off ebay









I also carry a Swiss Tool 6 in 1 for the pliers in case I need to get the tubeless valve off. $7 shipped off ebay









Advantage of having a set up for each bike is that I never forget to grab something for a ride since I don't always wear a pack.

The full suspension I take deep in to Pisgah and can be a 10+ miles from the car if something goes wrong so I needed more tools. 
I ended up with the Topeak Mini 18+ for Also $20 shipped off ebay.









In addition I carry a Gerber Diesel that I found cost free.









The road bike, I can be 50 miles from the house. I need to have everything. I bought the Topeak SideKick STW Wedge Pack. $35 shipped off ebay.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - SideKick STW Wedge Pack



MTBeing said:


> I use this Bell/Walmart tool and it's saved my arse more than once. I've also used the chain tool trail side and it's worked well too. Bell Sports Back Country Bike Tool: Kids' Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com
> 
> Sent from the trails.


I have seen this one in Walmart and it looks like a nice tool for the price. 
However if you search online you can find smaller good quality tools for the same price.


----------



## Piston pounder (Apr 8, 2012)

I just picked up a CrankBrothers multi 17 and a short sterling pump, both look like high quality pieces.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a topeak hexus 2. It's pretty nice. Has everything I need and then some, and it's pretty light. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I went out the other day, forgot to zip up my bag and lost my multi tool...
Was happy with my "Crank Brothers Multi 10" so have now ordered another one..!!
It does all I need so I'm happy ,will try not to lose this one..


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the Crank Brothers 19. My buddy busted his chain on the trail earlier this year. I had a SRAM powerlink, so we went to taking off the broken link. Took both of us to use the breaker in the Crank Brothers tool. No way I could have done it on my own.

I was planning to replace it with an Alien because of the way it splits apart to give you torque for the breaker. But then I looked and I could add on the Topeak 2011 Update Universal Chain Tool for cheap and keep my current tool, which I otherwise like ... I also noticed that together they weigh less than the Alien I was looking at, though that was of little concern to me (I carry a lot of stuff and wouldn't have noticed the difference).


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

My wife got me a crank brothers tool for Christmas with the chain breaker. That thing is a work of art. When I am chilling at night in front of the TV I can't stop playing with it. The crank brothers tool that is!!! BWA ha


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been using the Topeak Hexus for years and have no trouble with it. Does a bit of everything, even has tire levers!

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Hexus? II

Topeak Hexus II Multi-Tool | Topeak


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had plenty and that's my favorite


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I've only had/tried a few. My current favorite is the topeak alien 2.


----------

